# New paint job.



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Simple question,
What should you look for to determine if it's a good job, other than the obvious colour match.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Are we talking full car, or a panel or two?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Dust in the paint, any rough feeling of edges if they've backmasked off a panel (painting a wing for example, sanding scratches both from under the paint that shows through to flat and polishing scratches that haven't been buffed properly, list is endless, painters ourselves can take one look at a panel and tell if it's been painted


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Are we talking full car, or a panel or two?


One side.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

vtaylor78 said:


> One side.


Ok, so colour match, flake content, texture of the finish, amount of crap in the paint, paint readings to see how much filler may have been used, movement in the panels painted, are there any soft edges or were trims removed etc etc etc


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

orange peel or absence of orange peel if its a new BMW and its been painted :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I would add damage to trims (interior and/or exterior) when disassembled/assembled.

Similar to the above, poor marking or overspray from lack of assembly - the paintwork won't age well as a result.

Poor prep, as in old stone chips/scratches evident.

As above, a textured finish as a result of next to no lacquer.

If possible, I would always hand over the disassembled part if I could (obviously not possible in many cases).


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Collected some parts this evening from a body shop. Had removed rear diffuser and corner skirts off my ST for a general tidy up following a minor bump. The finish isn't great at all (Top Gun, based in Richmond N. Yorks). First impressions weren't great, at first it seemed like an average job that many places seem to offer nowadays, however I paid and left all set for a closer inspection in good light.

Against my better judgement, I didn't remove the tar before handing parts over. They have basically sprayed over the tar, and haven't touched up the pitted and heavily stone-chipped areas. Due to this, it looks like he's painted a house brick in terms of finish.

Areas such as corners are missing lacquer and as such are rough. 

I will be returning to the body shop tomorrow. As hard as it will be, I'd like to collect the funds and take the parts elsewhere. If someone can not do the job right the first time, what hope have I got. Bearing in mind I set no timescale or implied that I was in a rush.

I would have happily paid an extra hour's labour for a decent job.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

^ shame that, but it doesn't surprise me. Some shops will simply stopper out the stone chips and paint over, I will always feather them out, prime and paint.

It helps to say you're a fussy bugger because they will try harder, most shops get away with defects because the customer doesn't care/doesnt look enough, it's a sad state to be in as it's a case of getting away with what you can and hope it doesn't come back


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Took the items back and explained that the standard wasn't what I was expecting. To be fair to him, he offered a refund pretty much straight away as he just did not want to do it again I expect.

They said that the parts with little lacquer was not due to lacquer but just due to it being pitted before - no gloss there however. They didn't touch up all the chips on the small trims (whole piece is 10 inches long) because I had not asked them too - in future, I shall clarify this. 

Their response was that it will just get chipped again so there's no point. Without being funny about it, I just said to them to give the customer a choice, tell them it will be £120 for a 'blow-over' or £220 for a thorough going over.

Give feedback for sprayers in the Catterick area or say within 15 miles would be welcome.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

c87reed said:


> T said to them to give the customer a choice, tell them it will be £120 for a 'blow-over' or £220 for a thorough going over.
> 
> e.


this :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What parts were they and what colour??


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> What parts were they and what colour??


2014 Fiesta ST - rear diffuser and the two corner skirts in spirit blue


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've had a bad experience but managed to get a refund. To be fair prepping it doesn't take that much depending how long they had the parts for, to apply a 2k primer doesn't take much or much to dry it so the job looks right. I work in a body shop but count myself lucky as our manager wants it done right and would rather have a happy customer and do that bit extra to get it right.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Andyb0127 said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a bad experience but managed to get a refund. To be fair prepping it doesn't take that much depending how long they had the parts for, to apply a 2k primer doesn't take much or much to dry it so the job looks right. I work in a body shop but count myself lucky as our manager wants it done right and would rather have a happy customer and do that bit extra to get it right.


They had the parts for 5 days. Had the prep been much better it would have been a pretty sound job, as in the non-chipped areas it was good. Arranged with another body shop to have them done, making clear exactly what kind of a finish that I was wanting. New garage said that he could tell that it was a quality brand of paint that had been used (Which I believe is Standox). Agreed on his price of £200 at the new place, and booked in to be done in just over a week's time.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I think if you want something done perfectly you have to explain that to them.
Sadly in the majority of bodyshops if you ask for something to be 'painted' that's what you'll get (ie painted over but not filled chips etc).
But to be fair to those shops, for Average Joe getting it 'painted' was probably all he expected anyway.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

c87reed said:


> They had the parts for 5 days. Had the prep been much better it would have been a pretty sound job, as in the non-chipped areas it was good. Arranged with another body shop to have them done, making clear exactly what kind of a finish that I was wanting. New garage said that he could tell that it was a quality brand of paint that had been used (Which I believe is Standox). Agreed on his price of £200 at the new place, and booked in to be done in just over a week's time.


Five days they should of looked how you expected really regardless of the expense of the paint it's the prep that will make the paintwork look right. Glad you've got it sorted tho.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

c87reed said:


> 2014 Fiesta ST - rear diffuser and the two corner skirts in spirit blue


£220 for that is extortionate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

